# nd duck hunting



## codyar (Dec 5, 2003)

New to ND duck hunting. I live in NC and was wondering if someone could give me a general area of a good place to start, and how to hunt the area. Information would be greatly appreciatied PlEASE!!!!!!!
thankyou


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Ice Fishing has taken control of my brain as of 11/28/03 . Unable to think of ducks at this point.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Right know it is to early to tell you what area's of the state should be best. First thing i would do is get set up to field hunt. This has proven the most productive over the past years. We mainly see Canada geese as the choice because the snows do not stage in ND like they once did. So a spread of boigfoots and shells and silo's are where I would start. For hunting small wetlands I would suggest getting some neoprene waders and a couple dozen decoys of mallard, pintail and wigedon. More are OK but typically that is all that is needed. Calling is improtant for field hunting and a quality shortreed for geese and a single reed duck call is the best.

Be prepared to scout and and scout and scout to locate the birds. Do not get locked into hunting one spot day after day. The northen tier of the state has the best water conditions as of know but that could change with winters snow and spring rains.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree!!! Don't lock up in one area, and become friends with the short-reed. Bigfoots are the best decoy out there! I'm sure a few of you herd that some of Chris's took on a 18 wheeler and they came out on top(Sasketwan Trip).

Mav....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's the good area of the state for ducks...








Other than that scouting is the key...be prepared to put on some miles.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Jones i dont konw about that map i dont think that you are entirely correct. Ive personally found that the south west has exceptional waterfowl also. I know your trying to hide your spots but come on man, give the guy a break. :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm actually trying to keep him out of the 'non-stop action' action of the RRV! BWAHAHA!!! The SW doesn't hold a candle to it. :lol:

The map is off the G&F website.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nope, no birds west of the Missouri...none, zero, zip, nada.. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Mott would probably be a good location to think about. There is a lot of greenheads there.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I couldnt agree more PJ while out there pheasant hunting this year i saw a ton of greenies.


----------



## Ringbill (Mar 7, 2002)

What's in the far NW corner of ND ?(Like north of Williston toward Crosby)
Do pheasants get up that far? I've heard they're just across in that part of Montana. Is there any water up in that far NW county(s) for the waterfowl to stage and roost? Field feed?(Corn that far north?) My wife and I are thinking of exploring into some different areas, but we want to strictly field hunt geese and mallards (A pheasant wouldn't be turned down)

Ringbill


----------

